# My pet spyder



## miss america (Feb 23, 2009)

I bought this bike because it was purple and fabulous.  I haven't gotten to ride it yet though.  I need to put some slime in the tires.
















It still needs some cleaning but it has tons of potential.


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 23, 2009)

cool. is that a 24" ?


----------



## miss america (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes sir, 24 inch indeed!


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Feb 24, 2009)

Great bikes! I like the Monark too... is that Body filler on the front wheel? I should be shipping your light bulbs today, I hadn't gotten the chance to this point. I realized after a quick search that I had four instead of two, so I am sending all four.


----------



## TigerCat (Feb 24, 2009)

*Purple People Eater*

Sweet bike. I remember those STP stickers from the 70's. They were everywhere.


----------



## embro (Feb 25, 2009)

I remember plastering those STP stickers onto  the fenders of my first muscle bike when I was a kid. I have a 24" Spyder as well, it's fun to ride, I am sure you'll enjoy your new bike.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 25, 2009)

*Saved it!*

My mom had my old dresser drawers for years when I moved out she peeled off the "Odd Rod" stickers but she left the STP on the top I still have the dresser and look at it everyday!


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 25, 2009)

*STP sticker*

i still have one that was never used.
i put it in a box along with different things
i've kept through the years. i get that box
out about once a month and remember the day.


----------



## willy wonka (Feb 25, 2009)

*wierd*

i was  at a gas station filling up ware i live and they had stp stickers they where giving away i got a couple for old time sake i hadnt been so ex sited over a sticker since 1974 when i got wacky packs remember those


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 25, 2009)

*wacky packs*



willy wonka said:


> i was  at a gas station filling up ware i live and they had stp stickers they where giving away i got a couple for old time sake i hadnt been so ex sited over a sticker since 1974 when i got wacky packs remember those





yes, also had the wacky t-shirts


----------



## 30thtbird (Feb 28, 2009)

Jennifer, Nice Murray made Sears bike you have there. The 24" bikes are very comfortable bikes. You will definitely like that one. What size does It say on the front tire? 24 x 1 3/8? I might be able to come up with a hoop, but not a complete wheel. I'll check with a friend of mine that I sold all of my spider bike and parts to. I know I gave him extra wheels, just don't know If he still has them. Use an sos pad with the soap In It to clean those fenders and then polish them.(sprocket, sissybar, and handlebars too.) Great find. Kenny.


----------



## Frisbeek9 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Wacky Packs*



pedal alley said:


> yes, also had the wacky t-shirts




Once I got married I realized my wife had hers from her childhood. Tons of 'em prob every one made. Nice collection to look at.


----------



## pedal alley (Mar 1, 2009)

*cool*



Frisbeek9 said:


> Once I got married I realized my wife had hers from her childhood. Tons of 'em prob every one made. Nice collection to look at.




i "had" 'em all.
would be neat to
have them still .
of coarse i'd hafta
wear them as dewrags.
i've sorta put on about 
250 lbs. sense"the day".


----------

